# What secure money transit are you using?



## kneedragon76 (May 22, 2015)

Read through a forum of people getting away from Western union. What method are you using?


----------



## Back n (May 22, 2015)

Moneygram...naps is accepting bitcoin now, best way by far


----------



## Conceal30 (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Conceal30 (May 22, 2015)

way cool dude. can you please give me the first and last name, and address of your meth dealer?


----------



## Kazdad (May 27, 2015)

Bitcoin is probably the BEST way and most secure. If you are super worried about being traced go download Tor browser and set up a safe bc wallet there.


----------

